# Arrêter de fumer!



## Gurmaster (18 Mar 2014)

Ce message s'adresse aux fumeurs déjà ou en voie d'entrer dans les Forces et (N'EST AUCUNEMENT) une critique ou quoi que ce soit du genre. Mais plutôt des façons simples de vous aider à y arriver sans problème.

Je suis moi-même un 'ex fumeur' depuis le 10 janvier dernier et je fumais un bon paquet par jour depuis plus de 22 années. J'avoue que c'est aussi dur que de voir une superbe femme sexy passer à coté sans la regarder.  Mais avec ces petits trucs, si ça pue aider un vieux crouton comme moi 'sans trop de volonté' à y arriver, tout le monde peuvent aussi arrêter définitivement. Pour ma part j'ai arrêter sans béquilles, soit sans patch, gomme, vaporisateur ou quoi que se soit. J'ai prit la décision un bon matin pis j'ai dit: < c'est assez! J'ai une nouvelle carrière en vue pis je veux passer à travers ce défi la.>

Déjà, je vous le dit tout de suite... PERSONNE, je dit bien personne ne pourra vous aider à part vous-même. Même un ami ou autre fureur ou non qui vous connais ne pourra vous aider dans cette décision d'arrêter de fumer! C'est à vous seul de choisir le bon moment, d'avoir la motivation et le désir d'arrêter de fumer. Les non-fumeurs ne pourront jamais savoir ce que c'est et ce que ça implique d'arrêter, alors pensez sérieusement à vous préparer, à quand j'arrêterai et à vous munir de ces simples outils...

Premièrement ne le faite pas tête baissé ou sur un coup de tête, à moins que vous êtes vraiment motivé. Mais plutôt de vous prendre une date d'arrêt et de vous tenir. Pour moi j'y ai pensé une semaine auparavant et je commençais à me préparer, diminuer le nombre par jour drastiquement. Le 10 janvier en me levant pour aller travailler j'ai dit aujourd'hui je fonce!!!

- Fixez vous des objectifs (la santé, votre nouvelle carrière, la famille...)
- Faîtes un budget de vacances avec les économies que vous ferez en arrêtant de fumer...
- Faîtes-le durant une période calme et sans stress, vous aidera énormément...
- Durant des envies (qui ne dure que 5 minutes) prenez de grandes respirations...
- Boire beaucoup d'eau supprime les toxines de la nicotine plus rapidement...
- Tenez vous les doigts et mains occupés, pour perdre cette habitude de tenir une cigarette tout le temps...
- Mâchez de la gomme ou un bonbon pour aussi tenir votre bouche occupé...
- Pensez à changer vos habitudes, arrêter le café, liqueurs ou bière si vous fumez en buvant...
- Mangez de plus petits repas sans vous empiffrer vous aidera à avoir moins l'envie de fumer après...
- Quand vous avez une envie (pratiquement une rage) pensez toujours à vos objectifs fixés et de vous y tenir!
- Entraînez-vous chez-vous ou dans un gym, ça vous motivera et vous conditionnera en même temps.

Ce n'est pas simple au contraire, mais avec ces simples trucs si moi j'ai pue réussir et sans aide, TOUT LE MONDE PEUVENT!
Dites-vous qu'une vie sans fumer en vaut le coup parce qu'une bonne santé on en a tous besoin.

Si vous avez des questions, commentaires ou tout simplement partager votre expérience, n'hésitez pas! Je ne suis pas du tout docteur ou wathever mais j'essayerai de tenir ce post pour aider si possible les gens qui le veulent ou qui en ont besoin! Bonne chance à tous et toutes!


----------



## slicroy (28 Mar 2014)

Félicitations lâche pas moi ...


----------



## Heraske (4 Jun 2014)

Je suis en accord avec tout que vous dites.

Fumer est mauvais pour la santée, mais les gens, pour une raison ou d'autre, va fumer. Les objectifs que tu as suggéré est, dans mon opinion, très formidable. Avec un peu de temps et avec un peu de concentration, les fumeurs peuvent acquérir ces buts, et en fin, peuvent arrêter de fumer!

Une autre chose pour considerée est... Je suis pas une fumeur, donc je ne sache pas c'est quoi d'etre une fumeur. Mais quand même, bonne chance à tous les fumeurs qui veulent arrêter.


----------



## trebien1 (12 Apr 2020)

Bonjour,

Je partage votre avis sur l'arrêt de fumer et je vous remercie pour vos conseils pratiques.


----------

